# NH 75 pan thrower



## j316deere (May 24, 2009)

I have a NH pan style thrower (almost identical to the Deere throwers) which just will not throw the bales as far as it should. I have replaced the filter and the problem remains. The other symptoms are that the pan will not always return to the home position and there is a noticable whine like the control valve is bypassing. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Jeff, I should have mentioned to you before that they had issues with using grade 5 bolts on their tedder teeth as well. I made them send me up grade 8's and it seems to be a problem solver. As far as the #75 thrower, I would recommend getting a manual off of E-bay, think I paid $12 for it. I would check your two springs on the bottom of where the pan latches in. They should be spaced 4" from top to bottom. Also check your adjusting straps on the side and make sure your bales are adjusted properly to the length set on the pan. I realize this does not solve your distance problem, but it may be a slight factor. I cursed mine until I actually studied the manual and figured out exactly how it worked. To be 100% honest, I think JD built the kicker for NH. Almost identical in every way with the exception of the actual pan. One other thing to check s the detent which would be on the backside of your Hyd pump. And also make sure your belts in the front are not worn or slipping or soaked in oil or grease. I did have a belt come off the idler this year and had the problems you are having when that happened. Put new belts on and haven't looked back since. Where are you located?


----------



## j316deere (May 24, 2009)

Hey Mike,

Sorry if you are getting duplicate and triplicate messages from me, each time I send one it says message could not be sent. Evidently they are getting out. I live in Albany, Ohio (SE Ohio). I do have a manual and have adjusted the straps, may have to revisit the detent and see that it is set. Will your thrower throw to the back of an 18 foot wagon? Mine will not unless we are headed up hill. Usually only makes it about half way back. Thanks for your input!

Jeff


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mine will clear our 20' wagons on flat ground with ease. How heavy are you making your bales? I bale around a 50lb bale. I would check your belts in the front that run the pump in the rear. There is a tensioner inside that cover and it also has a grease fitting. Mine was froze up due to lack of maintenance from a previous owner. Also check your piston on the top of the thrower and the shaft that runs on the top. mine had been welded more thana few times before Ifinally just bought a spare and changed the thing over


----------



## johndeere (Oct 31, 2009)

Check the hydraulic spool value or the relieve value. They might not be working just right. I have had the same problem on a John Deere kicker.


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

The NH thrower is exactly the same as a JD 30 thrower. You can even go to the junk yard and get on and put it on a 575 no problem, at least according to my local NH dealer. I use the JD thrower and there are a few things to check. Are your bales doing summer salts as they come off the pan? This means the bale is too long and a lot of energy is lost in the spinning. How heavy are your bales? I set mine to work properly around 40 pounds. If a 6 will not hit the back of the wagon empty, then bales are too heavy. Have you changed the fluid lately? It needs really thin fluid to work right. Is the cylinder leaking? Is the latch cylinder leaking? Are you running the baler at full PTO spead? Lots of little questions to keep going with, but out of time.


----------



## j316deere (May 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who chimed in with possible solutions-

I replaced the relief valve and she kicks like a new machine! Now of course after all of that time and effort we are shifting to an accumulator system. Anyone interested in a good used, thoroughly overhauled bale kicker?

Jeff


----------



## johndeere (Oct 31, 2009)

What type of accumulator system are you going with?


----------



## j316deere (May 24, 2009)

Going to a Hoelscher 1000


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

There are some large hay guys in my area who have tried everything. Started with throwers, moved to round bales, then moved to large squares, then moved to accumulators like bale barons and bale bandits, and now they are moving back to throwers and high side wagons. The customers who are willing to pay good money for hay want it in small squares, not blocks of squares, not rolls, or large square bales. I think these guys figured something out the hard way and spend a lot of money they did not need to spend. They just should have stayed with what they had to start with.


----------

